# Ruger 10/22



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there a way to silence a 10/22 but not all the way


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a lot of them. But legally, you need to get permission from the government. It is called a class III license. Why do you want to?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

because when we go camping all of the girls in my family don't like the noise


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be much easier and cheaper to just get a handfull of the foam earplugs and pass them out


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And invite them to shoot with you. They won't complain if they are having fun, too.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

ha ha only I wish they would want to shoot with me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You might be surprised; as long as you are patient respectful with them; shooting is a pretty basic past time for many that many really enjoy. The competitive side of them may get the best of them, if that does not work try some reverse phsychology on how some people say girls are better shooters, but you gals are too primitive only good for washing dishes, you will certainly get some sort of reaction out of them, you certainly have the right choice of gun for them to shoot. Good luck!


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Loke said:


> There are a lot of them. But legally, you need to get permission from the government. It is called a class III license. Why do you want to?


I don't believe you need a class III license to own a silencer.

"All NFA items must be registered with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF). Private owners wishing to purchase an NFA item must obtain permission from the ATF, obtain a signature from the county sheriff or city or town chief of police (not necessarily permission), pass an extensive background check to include submitting a photograph and finger prints, fully register the firearm, receive ATF written permission before moving the firearm across state lines, and pay a tax. The request to transfer ownership of an NFA item is made on an ATF Form 4." -- Wikipedia

The tax is pretty steep around 200 dollars I think.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, you don't need the license. but you do need to buy from a class III dealer, fill out the paperwork, pay the transfer tax ($200), pass the background check, get letters from your local police chief, and wait 3-6 months for the government to decide you won't take over the world with it. Or you could move to England where suppressors are legal to own.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This discussion makes me wonder- I have a Sig Mosquito (.22) on order. I just bought the standard barrel model, but I noticed that they had a sporter model with a threaded barrel. Would you have to go through all that stuff you just mentioned to get your hands on a suppressor for it? That model was only $350, but to buy a suppressor and pay the taxes would cost you that much! Makes you wonder if its even worth it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> This discussion makes me wonder- I have a Sig Mosquito (.22) on order. I just bought the standard barrel model, but I noticed that they had a sporter model with a threaded barrel. Would you have to go through all that stuff you just mentioned to get your hands on a suppressor for it? That model was only $350, but to buy a suppressor and pay the taxes would cost you that much! Makes you wonder if its even worth it!


Most suppressors would be 3-600 dollars for that model, plus the transfer tax.

We have 2 AWC suppressors that fit nicely on smaller .22 pistols. I think we paid 249 for each of them, but that was 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah that's insane. It seems like anything you would need to silence your gun for, aside of personal preference and just for fun, would be considered an illegal (or shady, at best) activity anyway. I guess if you have the money to blow, why not.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah it's a pain and probably not worth it but if you really want one you can get one/


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Couldn't you just make one out of a plastic bottle like the dude did in the movie "Shooter"?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I own four suppressors varying in caliber from .338-.22 and I can tell you it is worth it. 

All of these guns can now be shot comfortably without the use of hearing protection and recoil has been noticeably reduced. 

In the case of the .22 the cost of the weapon often comes close to the cost of the suppressor and the transfer tax, but with the other caliber the weapon is almost always more expensive. 

If you do decide to go with a suppressor for a .22 it still wont be “silent” using standard ammunition, however switching to subsonic loads will get the noise down that of a pellet gun. 

I would suggest the tactical innovations suppressors; you can usually get them out the door (with the tax transfer) for around $400. 

The process to get one isn’t as bad as some here have suggested and my fastest return from the NFA is just under 1 month.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

1 month is very fast. I have had form 4 transfers take over a year and like someone mentioned 3-6 months is a fair average, usually closer to 6 months.

DO NOT put anything that resembles a suppressor on your gun, Like your bottle idea. That is just asking for trouble.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Couldn't you just make one out of a plastic bottle like the dude did in the movie "Shooter"?


You may be able to do that but you might end up in prison if you do.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

for the record, it was just a joke. It would probably end up screwing up the gun if you tried it anyway. It seems like it would be pretty cool to have a suppressor, but just way too much trouble and to get your hands on one. I guess if you owned an expensive gun it might be worth it, but for a .22? I don't think so!


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

marksman said:


> ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you just make one out of a plastic bottle like the dude did in the movie "Shooter"?
> ...


They usually only work for one shot anyways. Haven't tried it, just read about them in one of those books you see in catalogs like Delta Force or Galati that say "for entertainment purposes only".


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

If you buy subsonic loads it does reduce the noise quite a bit. I use mine out a bolt action though so I am not really sure if the reduction in powder will cycle a semi auto.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > ChaserOfAllBirds said:
> ...


Not true, if you use a plastic coke bottle with a 22. You can probably get 100 rounds out of one before you had to replace it. Now there are other types of disposable silencers you can make with parts from the hardware store that, if used on large-caliber rifles will only give you 3-4 shots.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think suppressors should be legal to just as a firearm is. The thing that I find funny is some of the places that have some of the strictest gun laws allow their citizens to own suppressors.


----------

